# Halloween '09 Costume thread!



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Here's my frakin' costume. had the lady done up as kara thrace. worked nice for a quick and dirty DIY.










now let's see yours!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

No costume for me this year... did wander around the insanity of Church St though... LOL


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Dressed as a surgeon with fake blood sprayed on me on Friday (for Halloween day at work) and several people in the building where I work, but not from the same company, asked me in all seriousness if a private clinic had opened up! I guess the costume was effective.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I went to visit mom for halloween since I can't do too much atm. lol

Had a great time spare the kid who actually opened our door to steal a whole bag of candy! :/ Pissed my mom right off.

Our pumpkins!

















This was moms costume for work.. she was trying to win leaf tickets. lol. She did actually wear that dang pumpkin for 2 hours or so... 

















My sister (little red riding hood) and her bf + Friends getting ready for a night out! 

























My brother (the red head) and his friend


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Cid,

What? Are those teletubbies? Never watched the show just happen to know of the name and have seen a pic of them somewhere. Daammnnn head banging tubbies. XD

Yah sis as red riding hood is la cutez0rs as well. You might want to tell her about 'Bulleta' a character from the game 'DarkStalkers' who is known for her Little Red Riding Hood outfit and a basket full of guns.   AKA 'B.B Hood' and 'Baby Bonnie Hood'.

Bulleta










http://www.cosplay.com/costume/62093/ one of the best look alikes I've seen and my favorite.

BTW awesome pumpkin carvings. Love the assuming puffer fish carving?

2005 pumpkin carving contest

2003 pumpkin carving contest

I didn't do any halloween stuff this year. Perhaps next year I'll go to a cosplay dance for halloween when I have time to make something.

Oh yes... I AIN'T 'FRAID OF NO GHOST. WHO YA GONNA CALL? 

Enjoyski!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL Neko I'll have to show her that bulleta! :3

Yea she is adorable in her costume, you shoulda seen last years O_O I told her to be very careful and cover her drink 24-7 lol. 

Those pumpkin carvings are awesome....


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> LOL Neko I'll have to show her that bulleta! :3
> 
> Yea she is adorable in her costume, you shoulda seen last years O_O I told her to be very careful and cover her drink 24-7 lol.
> 
> Those pumpkin carvings are awesome....


What happened last year? Now you've got me curious. I always tell my female friends to either go with a can/box drink they open themselves or if they have a drink to always carry it with them even if they go to the loo. I know of a few friends that have been drugged before and one not to fortunate with her ordeal. She's always in a paranoid state right now. I'd go so far as to say look at your local supermarket/bigbox store and get a small refillable drink container that is about hand size like those rubbermaid ones.

They fit incidently in mid to small purse like a clutch purse pending how you configure your purse (don't get me started on what some friends of mine have to wade through to find something in their purses.  Oh.. every guys going to get a arm punch for that one.   ) however a word of caution I would just to on the safe side with liquids in such a container to be placed in a small ziplock bag with a rubberband in them. If you're not allowed to bring a drink outside an area because of safety issues (ie glassware, happened to me and a friend of mine before) then pour it into the small container and you're good to go. Come back and put it in the cup again and you know nothings been tampered with.

This isn't just a female thing altho it does happen to happen with more females then guys but sometimes you just gotta take some precautions. Either finish the drink before going to another area or ask for a new drink. I don't normally bar/club but I found out recently that a bar I was at for wings allows females to take thier drinks with them to the loo for safety reasons.

Hey was you mom the ghost of the last time Maple Leafs stanley cup win? ^_^;


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhh yea, I've given her the talk about it too.. Its pretty scary cause its getting really common. I even had a guy friend get drugged...Its bizzare.

This is Kar, my cousin and her friend. They are so cute! ^^









Kar Last year for halloween. Yes I worry.. LOL She was a sailor. Her bf and his friend are rockstars.. lol


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey Cid,

Don't really want to off topic the costumes thing because I could post a crap load of awesome...I still could if you want.... but curious did your sister make the outfit herself?

I'm trying to find more people with a 'golden needle' so to say. I've a group of friends that are into 'cosplay' (COStume PLAYer ) tho they are scattered around the city and country. Yah it's basically a replication of outfits from any movie/anime/game/etc you like. If you clicked on the 'aint friad of no ghost' you'll see a retro-steampunk take on Ghost Busters if it was in the 1800's. 

Were those teletubbies home made as well?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Did you guy's hear how a store was robbed in London Ontario yesterday or a few days ago by a dude in a purple teletubbie costume LOL

Now that is funny


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh it was a store, I thought it was just an old lady.. LOL awee poor lady/store

Neko naw she doesn't actually make her costumes, she just throws them together with found and bought stuff usually. Pretty sure they bought the teletubbies costumes too.

LOL she'd love cosplay so much.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Oohh it was a store, I thought it was just an old lady.. LOL awee poor lady/store
> 
> Neko naw she doesn't actually make her costumes, she just throws them together with found and bought stuff usually. Pretty sure they bought the teletubbies costumes too.
> 
> LOL she'd love cosplay so much.


Well think any character from a game/movie/comic/anime be it new, future, or retro. Chances are you'll see the outfit on both of these sites which I love. Some people just have that 'look like any character' look which amazes me. Most of the people pride themselves on having it home made and some just look so amazingly polished. It's not just girls there but man some of the guys there rock totally. If you've ever played Megaman one girl even made some walking robot bottom half while she's in costume on top piloting it.

http://www.cosplaylabs.com

ALSO

http://www.cosplay.com

A favorite cosplayer of mine that I happen to see way back when Cosplay.com was starting out and she was starting out as well then. She's a co-owner of cosplay.com . Adella (Sarah) is her name. That is what she is famous for her splitting image of Aerith. Her Agent Skully is a total dead ringer  . You can check out her other stuff here.

Enjoy.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Some other goodies I've found. Loving the Chewbaka which is cute. Not quite Halloween 2009 but some awesomeness.  Lobster kid cracks me up.


----------

